# Lost Homing Pigeon [Pictures] needs home - Southern California



## Pigeoff

Hello,

I recently posted in the "I Found a Pigeon or Dove..." subforum about a racing pigeon (tagged with American Pigeon Racing Union band) that was dwelling in the parking lot of my workplace.

I've tried in the past few days to accommodate the pigeon as best as I could, but the pigeon seems very frightened and very restless; she paces back and forth frantically in her cage often. I also have little room so I cannot provide it with the proper space for it to fly, and I am not home enough to give it the attention it needs. Due to the pigeon being endangered numerous times as documented in my previous post, I suspect she is lost and unable to care for herself. Therefore, I would like to find her a loving home.

The pigeon is very endearing; he/she (I think it's a she) doesn't peck at you or wingslap although she does growl a little when you first pick her up. She has a healthy appetite, eats and drinks on her own, and I do not believe she is injured or ill, despite the previous behavior that I observed when I first saw her at my workplace (see my previous post). We've given her a bath and she seems free of parasites; her stool also appears healthy. She was hatched in 2012.

I ask for nothing in return for this pigeon and *will even drive her out to you as far as 2 hours away* (my zip code is 90025) as long as you can:

1) accept that you will not attempt to return her to her previous racing owner (I will remove her identifying tag),

2) provide me with any sort of verification that you have the space and expertise to provide this pigeon a loving home (having other pet pigeons and good reputation on this forum is a huge plus), and

3) promise not to include this pigeon in any pigeon racing activities.

Attached you will find pictures of pigeon. In some of the shots you can also see her stool. If you think you are a suitable match for this pigeon, please reply in this thread and I will PM you so we can work something out. 

Thanks in advance.

Pictures:

http://imgur.com/1MpxDE5
http://imgur.com/IYduYbi
http://imgur.com/c0ww2w8
http://imgur.com/0GAKaHI
http://imgur.com/Rv3J8Ob


----------



## The nest

I'm in the same zip code and could take her but I'm looking for a temporary home for my pigeon while I'm away in April. My pigeon is uncaged, she just adopted us last year and only left twice for only 24hrs at a time, she hasn't left in months. I don't have the ideal space for a bird either but the most I've ever seen her fly other than when she left is to the next door balcony. I saw your other post..Exotic Birds on Wilshire opp the CVS has really inexpensive seeds that you can bag yourself, just ask them what would be good for doves/pigeons. My pigeon is really healthy and that's all she eats, sometimes we give her bread or cooked egg and I sprinkle her seeds with calcium powder.
Don't know if I can take her now as I said I'm looking for a temp home for mine but PM me.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

can i ask why?

*1) accept that you will not attempt to return her to her previous racing owner?

3) promise not to include this pigeon in any pigeon racing activities.*


----------



## Dima

She was/is a racing pigeon so you cannot train her anymore, it will go back or get lost on the way trying to go back home and this time it could be no one to rescue her.

I like the terms of Pigeoff.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Have you tried contacting the owner?


----------



## Pigeoff

Thanks for the responses.

MaryOfExeter: I have contacted the owner, and he explained that he wouldn't bother to make the drive to retrieve the bird. He said he might be in my area sometime this year but I am not inclined to return this poor bird to an owner who is so careless about it. I have read on these forums that racing-pigeon owners will often put down injured or incompetent birds, and I don't want to take that risk.

HmoobH8wj: as to why I would like for the pigeon to not race again, Dima explains pretty well why I feel that way. As I explained in my previous post, I discovered this pigeon in a dangerous environment (lots of stray cats, cars speeding through parking lot) while he was exhibiting reckless behavior (sleeping on the ground, oblivious to cars nearly running over it, falling over randomly). If it were to be released or put in races again, I fear it will be lost, and unless someone were to rescue it again, I know from the days I spent observing it that the bird won't survive. The poor bird walked into my crowded workplace twice seeking help. As for returning it to the owner, please see above.

Thenest: Thanks for the tip. I've driven that place hundreds of times but didn't think of it. If you were to take this pigeon, you would have to cage it, otherwise it would fly away. She's really eager to fly again; I can tell from her back and forth pacing when I put her cage outside for some fresh air. I think (though I would appreciate input from others here) that finding an owner with a loft/cage big enough for her to fly while still being caged would be ideal. Also, keep in mind she is not completely tame, and will probably fly away from you if you attempt to approach her in an open environment. Sometimes she can sit quite comfortably and contently in your hands, other times she starts frantically looking around and trying to escape; I have no idea why this is the case, but bear in mind that this is not a tame bird in the sense that yours is. If you think you are properly suited to handle this, let me know.


----------



## hamlet

Hello PT. I got two ideas. First, this female looking homing pigeon wants to go back home or get flying again: I have had a few homing pigeons drop by my place, stay a day or two to get strong, then fly away to join a flock of pigeons flying over my place. I have never been able to keep a single free flying pigeon for long because time comes for them to socialize, etc.. 
Second, I am looking to find a male pigeon for my white bird. If they get along, I do not think it would fly away from her even if it was a female. I am at 91042. Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings

also state she may fly back home if let out at some point. It really upsets me that keepers don't go the extra mile to take responsiblitly for the birds they bring into this world. but that is another subject. I hope you find the right place for her/him.


----------



## Pigeoff

Hello Hamlet,

When I found the pigeon, it was living in a parking lot mostly on the ground. I thought she might be injured, but since then it's become clear she's not injured at all. I don't think she was weak, hungry or thirsty either; we provided her food and water for 5 days in the parking lot yet she still remained. So I really think it's a matter of the pigeon being lost. Therefore, I believe this pigeon has to be kept as a prisoner. If it were to fly, I suspect one of two things might happen:

1) It'll get lost again and end up in some other parking lot or some such environment where it's lucky just to survive the day, or

2) it'll somehow find its way back to its racing-pigeon owner.

If I have no other option and I see that the bird is suffering, I would drive it myself back to its owner. However, I would really prefer to avoid that outcome for reasons I've already stated. I'm also unsure if the bird can be "rehomed" to your place, but really I would be much more at ease knowing the owner is someone who will keep it prisoner in a nice, open loft with other pigeon(s). Please let me know if this is you.


----------



## hamlet

Hello. Two year ago I was given adult homing pigeon pair. The owner said they would go back: original home was within 5-10 miles. They never did. I still have the female. The male has been missing for a month now. They gave me 3 nice babies. I have a pen and some dog carriers. I really enjoyed the tame, banded, blude check male. I am planning on getting a white male from the local shelter tomorrow. I do not like prisoners but I did try that route at first. If I have to prison a bird, then it has to be wing clipped like a parrot so it wont fly and I would have to have a definate use for it, otherwise I think I would give it away. 
I do not race my birds. They are free to go some part of the year. 
My plan was to try to introduce my female bird to yours in my pen. It is like a dog kennel with perches. Once they get along I was going to add my other two birds back.
I will let you know how things go in the future. You can have it back or I can try to rehome it for you. Or If I get babies this year, I can give you one to keep with this bird. Thank you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Prisoners are not usually let out, thus the wings don't have to be clipped. Although you could let them out in a play pen kind of deal occasionally with clipped wings if you'd like. But you have to watch them like a hawk as they are extremely vulnerable.

This bird is an adult so a prisoner is the only way to go. It's too risky to even try to settle it to a new place. I'm sure it will be much happier in a loft situation where it can fly. Smaller cages do tend to freak them out at first, but you gotta do what you gotta do. It is very sad the owner did not put in the effort to get the bird back home. We always go get ours. We've had to drive 100 miles to get a bird back home. If one would turn up somewhere too far to drive, I would have it shipped back to me. If I didn't have the money right then, it may take a little while but I would make sure the bird was back home with me in the end. The only time I would consider letting them keep it is if they want to keep it as a pet or breeder. And of course if they ever changed their mind I'd have them ship it back to me. Anyhoo, I've met some very nice and interesting people who have found my birds. As well as people who have found other pigeons and called me to come catch them or take them in. It's always a nice opportunity to tell them about the birds and help give them a good impression of pigeons in general. 

But that's just me. I wish everyone could do the same. Even if the person doesn't want their bird, they should take responsibility and get it back home and find it a new home if needed. There are plenty of young people out there who don't care how broken or "bad" the bird is, they love them anyway. And there's always the option of using the birds you don't want to breed from as fosters. There are plenty of other options besides lethally culling.


----------



## Pigeoff

I too wish all bird owners were more like you, Mary. But unfortunately, this situation has taught me that this is not the case. Like I've said, I would be happy to drive the pigeon back to the owner myself, but I just can't be assured of the pigeon's well-being if I were to do so. I don't know if pigeon racing is just an inhumane sport and thus such owners are simply like this, or if this owner was just a bad apple. I'm ignorant on the topic of pigeon racing (and pigeons in general), and didn't even know it was a competitive thing until I found this guy and looked up his tag. This seems to be a caring and considerate community, so I would value your opinions on pigeon racing's humaneness. 

Hamlet, unfortunately I think making this bird a prisoner is the only way to go as Mary has now advised as well. However, I understand that that is not ideal for you. Maybe you can standby as a sort of last resort if I can't find pigeon an ideal home? And I really appreciate your (and others') assistance; I would love to take in another bird so that pigeon won't be lonely, but I'm already ill suited to own one bird, let alone two. 

To be honest, I've already grown quite attached to this pigeon even though it's been only a few day, but I know it's probably for the best to find her a home. I will continue to hold on to her no matter how long it takes.


----------



## TAWhatley

You're in LA and I'm in Orange County. I will be happy to take the bird and keep it. I would prefer, however, that you do NOT remove the band. I have many banded pigeon rescues, and the bands help me keep track of who is who and how old they are. Also helps me keep track of who may not be the most responsible owner or club.

Let me know.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings

That is fantastic!


----------



## nancybird

Yes thats great!


----------



## lawman

Pigeoff said:


> Hello Hamlet,
> 
> When I found the pigeon, it was living in a parking lot mostly on the ground. I thought she might be injured, but since then it's become clear she's not injured at all. I don't think she was weak, hungry or thirsty either; we provided her food and water for 5 days in the parking lot yet she still remained. So I really think it's a matter of the pigeon being lost. Therefore, I believe this pigeon has to be kept as a prisoner. If it were to fly, I suspect one of two things might happen:
> 
> 1) It'll get lost again and end up in some other parking lot or some such environment where it's lucky just to survive the day, or
> 
> 2) it'll somehow find its way back to its racing-pigeon owner.
> 
> If I have no other option and I see that the bird is suffering, I would drive it myself back to its owner. However, I would really prefer to avoid that outcome for reasons I've already stated. I'm also unsure if the bird can be "rehomed" to your place, but really I would be much more at ease knowing the owner is someone who will keep it prisoner in a nice, open loft with other pigeon(s). Please let me know if this is you.


Pigeoff I have some concerns regarding what you are engaged in doing here; 

1) you have never given out the actual band number of the bird in question, so how do any of us know you actually contacted the owner of the bird. There is no way to verify your claim.

2) you have also never named the owner of the bird, again no way to verify your claim that you contacted the owner and tried to arrainge to have the bird recovered.

3) Then we get into a whole different issue of you saying your going to remove the band.... sounds like a typical PETA manover to me.... for all any of us actually know the bird could have been stolen form the legal owner and now your trying to get rid of it.

I hope you see the issues here? You are probibly just as you claim trying to do the right thing by the bird, as least what you believe to be the right thing..... But the way your going about it you leave yourself open to scutiny and not in a good way.

By identifying the owner it does two things, it allows everyone who wants too, to contact that person and put peer presure on them for not going and getting the bird. It also allows members of there club (if they are in one) to centure their own for not following the AU guidlines and making every effort to recover their birds. 

Lastly it allows scrutiny of your claims and verification of whether or not you are honestly telling the truth. The way in which you are approaching this issue makes me doubt you!


----------

